# Wineador for under $100



## qbjolly (Apr 20, 2012)

I wanted to share a couple of pics of my new wineador. It was pretty simple to make if you have the tight tools and all for less than $100.















First, I found a Haier 6-bottle wine cooler on clearance at Homedepot.com for $49 (free shipping). There was a pungent new plastic smell so I wiped the inside down with unscented Clorox Anywhere, then distilled water, and let it air our for a couple of days. I also put a little cedar dust in the bottom help season it. The plastic smell is long gone and now I have to resist opening the door every time I walk by just to get a full whiff of cedar.

Meanwhile, I picked up a piece of dog ear cedar fencing 1/2" x 5" x 6' for $2.05 from local HD store. AND before all the haters out there start hammering me, I know! I know! It's not Spanish cedar, but I'm trying to see if this works before I dump a ton of money into it.

I replaced the stainles steel wine racks with some shelves I made from the cedar fencing. I could have been done in 15 minutes by using solid shevels, but I decided to invest another 30 minutes to create more air flow. I used my table saw to cut 1/4" strips and then used my brad nailer to nail the strips together.





















I also purchase uncharged crystals on ebay for $4 (shipping included). Each packet of crystals makes 1 liter of gel and they are "supposed" to be the same as Drymistat.

Then, I purchased a half gallon of food grade propylene glycol from Amazon for $25 (free shipping) and mixed it with distilled water (50/50).

I drilled holes in the lid of a shallow tupperware container, added about 20oz of my home brew 50/50 to a teaspoon of crystals, and waited a couple days to make sure there was no standing liquid in the bottom of my tupperware container. Poof. Gel.









The only issue I've run into so far is the temp is holding firm at 62-63 degrees, but that's because my wineador is in my basement where the room temp is in the low 60's. I've got to move it upstairs where the room temp is higher than 70 degrees. My humidity is stable, but I'll have to get the temp up before I can tell how well the gel is working.

As you know, humidity, or at least how its calculated by digital hygrometers, is realative to the temperature, so once I get the temp resolved, hygrometer calibrated, and resting for a couple days, I'll report back.


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

The regular cedar will impart its aroma and ruin your cigars. Just sayin'. You should be able to order some off Rockler Woodworking (not affiliated with them) for relatively little money since you won't need much.


----------



## Eastree (Jan 28, 2012)

Red cedar (what you used) is NOT the same as the Spanish cedar used for humidors; the latter is much more closely related to mahogany. Red cedar will permeate your cigars with its scent, which is much different from Spanish cedar.


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

Eastree said:


> Red cedar (what you used) is NOT the same as the Spanish cedar used for humidors; the latter is much more closely related to mahogany. Red cedar will permeate your cigars with its scent, which is much different from Spanish cedar.


Yes. It's not that other woods "won't work", it's that certain other woods will ruin your cigars.


----------



## gosh (Oct 17, 2011)

I would highly recommend you swap out those home-made trays for some plastic ones, or even ones made from cigar boxes. Your smokes are going to taste like shit here really quickly resting on that nappy wood >.<


----------



## qbjolly (Apr 20, 2012)

WOW!!! After ten minutes, there are three post about cedar ruining cigars, EVEN AFTER and I quote (because its easy to cut and paste): 

"AND before all the haters out there start hammering me, I know! I know! It's not Spanish cedar, but I'm trying to see if this works before I dump a ton of money into it."

The post was SUPPOSED to be about a couple techniques I used to setup my wineador and cost efficeincy, not about cedar!


----------



## RealSRS (Feb 13, 2012)

qbjolly said:


> WOW!!! After ten minutes, there are three post about cedar ruining cigars, EVEN AFTER and I quote (because its easy to cut and paste):
> 
> "AND before all the haters out there start hammering me, I know! I know! It's not Spanish cedar, but I'm trying to see if this works before I dump a ton of money into it."
> 
> The post was SUPPOSED to be about a couple techniques I used to setup my wineador and cost efficeincy, not about cedar!


Just to let you know that cedar wont work. It will ruin those cigars. Get spanish cedar or just use old cigar boxes!


----------



## gosh (Oct 17, 2011)

qbjolly said:


> WOW!!! After ten minutes, there are three post about cedar ruining cigars, EVEN AFTER and I quote (because its easy to cut and paste):
> 
> "AND before all the haters out there start hammering me, I know! I know! It's not Spanish cedar, but I'm trying to see if this works before I dump a ton of money into it."
> 
> The post was SUPPOSED to be about a couple techniques I used to setup my wineador and cost efficeincy, not about cedar!


So how is buying cheap wood, spending your time setting it up, all to ruin a batch of cigars cost effective? How is members trying to point this out to you, us being 'haters'?


----------



## qbjolly (Apr 20, 2012)

Make it 6 posts now. 

While I encourage, welcome, and appreciate constructive criticism, hijacking a threat is not appreciate! 

I get it and so does everybody else! You think posting something about cedar makes you profound and inspiring to the masses. It gives you "street cred", so to speak.

I hate to break it to you, but I'm not aware of a single herfer out there that isn't fully aware of the difference between spanish and western red cedar. And to some people, western red cedar imprints a bitter flavor upon their treasured sticks of gold. 

Please answer me this quandry, do you think the toxic, poison-ladden red cedar I paid $2.05 and built shelve out of ruined my cigars in the 10 minutes it took me to take that picture?


----------



## johnb (Feb 20, 2012)

i have a question for you, do you think disrespecting established members on this forum who are trying to help you out and point you in the right direction is something that is going to get you respect???


----------



## bazookajoe8 (Apr 6, 2012)

we are all here to learn and help each other. maybe if everyone is telling you the same thing, then there is something wrong with your setup.


----------



## johnb (Feb 20, 2012)

bazookajoe8 said:


> we are all here to learn and help each other. maybe if everyone is telling you the same thing, then there is something wrong with your setup.


RG bump for you sir


----------



## gosh (Oct 17, 2011)

Upon reflection, post deleted, gonna be the bigger man here. Simply not worth it.


----------



## Wallbright (Jan 2, 2011)

Spanish cedar and red cedar are different bro.


----------



## REDROMMY (Jan 17, 2011)

Unlike spanish cedar, red cedar will harm your cigars, bro.


----------



## johnb (Feb 20, 2012)

ya i think the red cedar is just a bad idea.. its totally different from spanish cedar


----------



## Lopezoscar03 (Nov 2, 2011)

we are just trying to give you advice. the ppl on here are not trying to bash or do anything wrong. they want to help you out so you dont ruin your sticks. ppl on this forum speak from experience and only give the best advice. take it as you want but just know that a little bit of research will go a long way. ask the right questions and ppl will give you the best answers to help you enjoy your sticks. 
the dust needs to be cleaned out and you need to change that cedar. there is specific cedar used in humidors. they are all different. before i ordered my drawers for my wineador i was going to use lumber from homedepot but i was warned about it and took their advice. i would try to invest in a tupperdor for the mean time while you can get the proper set up for a wineador. best of luck


----------



## skfr518 (Jul 4, 2011)

Obviously this thread has taken a turn for the worse. I applaud you for making your own shelves and trying something new because building things is certainly one talent I do not have. 

However the people are correct that the particular wood you chose will ruin the cigars you have in there. They are trying to save you some money by suggesting to use a different kind of wood before you loose all your cigars. 

We are all here to help and try not to take things too personally.


----------



## Lopezoscar03 (Nov 2, 2011)

skfr518 said:


> Obviously this thread has taken a turn for the worse. I applaud you for making your own shelves and trying something new because building things is certainly one talent I do not have.
> 
> However the people are correct that the particular wood you chose will ruin the cigars you have in there. They are trying to save you some money by suggesting to use a different kind of wood before you loose all your cigars.
> 
> We are all here to help and try not to take things too personally.


exactly


----------



## qbjolly (Apr 20, 2012)

skfr518 said:


> Obviously this thread has taken a turn for the worse. I applaud you for making your own shelves and trying something new because building things is certainly one talent I do not have.
> 
> However the people are correct that the particular wood you chose will ruin the cigars you have in there. They are trying to save you some money by suggesting to use a different kind of wood before you loose all your cigars.
> 
> We are all here to help and try not to take things too personally.


But that's just it. I could have used pine, oak, maple, or dog turds. It doesn't matter because the constitution of the shelves is irrelavant. It was about making shelves, posting the design, getting ideas an feedback on ways to improve it before I went out and spent $50 of spanish cedar.

I tried to make that clear through the first two posts and it finally pissed me off. And rightfully so, because as you can see by posts #14 thru #16 and so on I'm still getting posts about cedar.

Not one person has posted a commented 1) the design of the shelves, 2)use of home brew 50/50, 3) crystals from ebay....etc. Only the difference between two types of cedar and how I'm a moron and an a-hole...EVEN though I state on two separate occasion that I am aware that red cedar can adversly impact the flavor of cigars.

And yes, I did use cedar dust initially, because I was more worried about new plastic smell ruining my cigars than any form of cedar.

My little collection of cigars aren't going to be ruined or destroyed because they're sitting in there happy little wonderful humidor homes right now and since those pictures.

I've got to fix the temp problem and make sure the humidity is stable, before I can put my cigars in the wineador anyway. Meanwhile, I was hoping to have some other creative ideas for improvement, order my Spanish cedar, and build my new shelves.

While I appreciate everyones dire concern from my collection of cigars, they are safe and sound.


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

Ok...I'll bite!

I think your design of shelving is fine...it will allow for a box or two while still letting you keep singles on a shelf or tray. I commend your willingness to think outside the box in regard to your humidification...sounds like you got enough gel to last you, and your great grandchildren! My only concern with your chiller is that you will quickly outgrow that unit and want a bigger one...just seems to be the trend around here!

And just because I can't help but be an ass...that cedar will ruin your cigars...see I got jokes!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

OK everybody,,, step away from the wineador,,, take a few deep breaths,,, relax! It is only a wine cooler, no need to get worked up. It may become a wineador someday, but not just now.

The idea of using a wine cooler of any size for a humidor is great. Experimenting is great but if you ask for help/suggestions before reading the literally hundreds of pages on this subject by Puff members you will get tromped on. There was no mention of replacing the wood used for SC in the OP. Folks here are passionate about cigars and want to protect them. Using different wood has been discussed and the consensus is SC is best but other NON- Aromatic wood could work. Read up, noobie!


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

For that size I would try to find some cigar boxes at your local B&M and break them apart to make shelves for your winador. The Spanish cedar you can get from within them will be plenty.

Great idea and I like the size, it would be perfect for my desk.

Moose


----------



## bwhite220 (May 15, 2011)

Group hug!


----------



## ten08 (Sep 8, 2011)

I have zero carpentry skills, but the shelving design looks good to me. It's probably worth your time and effort to help airflow like you have. When you decide to replace with SC, the only thing I'd suggest is to look for ways to maximize your storage space. You'll always wish you had room for a few more sticks. 

As for humidification, not many BOTLs here recommend the crystal gels or PG solutions. The most popular media discussed here are better at 2-way humidification (absorb & release moisture). There are several threads related to these. They include:
*Heartfelt (or similar brand) humidity beads with distilled water only.
*Unscented silica kitty litter with distilled water only.
*Boveda packets.


----------



## NomoMoMo (Feb 19, 2012)

What we have here is a failure to communicate...succinctly.

Written communication can often lead to misunderstandings, especially in forums were there is a lack of both visual clues from body language and facial expression and immediate feedback. Inferences are made based solely on what is written.

For example;



qbjolly said:


> I wanted to share a couple of pics of my new wineador. It was pretty simple to make if you have the tight tools and all for less than $100.


This opening statement, along with the the title of the topic, one can infer that the total finished project is going to run under $100, including the shelves. This is what I believe many of the forum members who posted about you wood choice thought.



> Meanwhile, I picked up a piece of dog ear cedar fencing 1/2" x 5" x 6' for $2.05 from local HD store. AND before all the haters out there start hammering me, I know! I know! It's not Spanish cedar, but I'm trying to see if this works before I dump a ton of money into it.


I see what you are trying to say here (only after reading the replies a couple of times) but you started off on a defensive stand by saying "AND befor all you haters..." which also lead the poster to infer that you were going to use normal cedar for you shelves. By making this statement you are projecting that you already know how the other posters are going to feel, and when they were trying to make a constructive point, you have already determined that they are hating your choice. Now I'm not trying to tell you how to post, I'm just offering a critique on how to be more consise to avoid these misunderstandings.

To avoid any confusion, you could have simply stated that you were using the cedar shelves as a template before you spent the money on the more expensive wood.

And when they started questioning your choice of wood, take a step back and question why they were misunderstanding your point, instead of assuming they were "hating" on you. Then you could have easily clarified your point. The forum member here are very welcoming to new members, and will go out of ther way to help. Taking this approach I believe you would have gotten a much better response from the members. I'm assuming you joined this forum based on how the posters respect each other, and why you created this thread to get their opinion.

With that being said, you did a nice job of creating a low cost, albiet small to some someone starting down this slippery slope, winedor. Can't wait to see how short a time it will take you to fill it.


----------



## ten08 (Sep 8, 2011)

I wanted to add some examples of increasing the storage capacity. If you make the drawer walls a little higher, you may be able to fit another row or two of cigars per drawer. You may even be able to have a third drawer by using multiple smaller containers for your humidification media instead of one large container that takes the whole bottom third of the wineador. I have bought a similar model, and I plan to use cigar coffins (or some other small container) with KL, and place them at the back of the drawers.


----------



## qbjolly (Apr 20, 2012)

Packerjh said:


> And just because I can't help but be an ass...that cedar will ruin your cigars...see I got jokes!


Haha! Thanks for putting a smile on my face this morning.

As far as the grandkids are concerned, I actually bought two packs of crystals b/c they combined shipping so crystals to make 2 liters of gel cost me $6.00, so my grand kids grand kids will have gel.

If it works, I'll probably start bombing it out to folks, just not yet. I don't want to be responsible for ruining someone elses cigars, just mine.

I typically keep anywhere from 50 to 100 sticks on hand, so plenty big enough for that, but I also started thinking about trying to age some cigars, so I think you're right about outgrowing this size.

That's partly what this project is about, trying it out, but not spending a fortune doing so. If doesn't work out for whatever reason, I'm not out $400 on top of the cost of a new 28-bottle wine cooler.


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

My honest opinion on the set up, in general, is that it's not worth the effort/money for the potential storage capacity. It appears that you'll get about 50 sticks in their comfortably, correct? Maybe 60-65. With the cooler, shelves-to-be, and humidification you're well over $100. You can a much larger, already assembled unit for the money. If you'd really like to go through with converting this particular wineador, I'd make the shelves/drawers as thin as possible to maximize space, and think about using kitty litter to save a few bucks. You won't need THAT much in this small of a wine fridge, so you'd probably be able to squeeze a few sticks on the bottom, too.


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

Good to see things have settled down here. qbjolly I like the creativity. And I can tell you that any body who ever posts about using ceder insted of a mohogany wood always gets those responses right away. They are not trying to insult. Just trying to get you along with your build. 

I agree with Brent(M. Moose). I would just use left over boxes. For spanish ceder. Your local Cigar shop should have loads of them. One by me gives them away and another charges $1.50 per box. If you remove the lids and sack them you can maximize your space and storage capacity. How has the humidity been maintaning?


----------



## qbjolly (Apr 20, 2012)

Fuzzy said:


> OK everybody,,, step away from the wineador,,, take a few deep breaths,,, relax! It is only a wine cooler, no need to get worked up. It may become a wineador someday, but not just now.
> 
> The idea of using a wine cooler of any size for a humidor is great. Experimenting is great but if you ask for help/suggestions before reading the literally hundreds of pages on this subject by Puff members you will get tromped on. There was no mention of replacing the wood used for SC in the OP. Folks here are passionate about cigars and want to protect them. Using different wood has been discussed and the consensus is SC is best but other NON- Aromatic wood could work. Read up, noobie!


umm...noobie? Not exactly. I've been smoking cigars for more than 10 years, I got semi-serious about it about 3 or 4 years ago, and have read posts and cigar reviews here and on other forums like Cigar Aficianado's for well over a year. I only recently became a member on this site specifically to share this project and get creative feedback.

I fully accept that I am NO expert and there are people here that have forgotten more about cigars than I will ever know.

And you are right. I re-read my OP and there is no mention of building shelves out of SC, but that's also partly b/c I'm not certain I will be building the shelves out of SC. There are several options out there, each one better than cedar fencing from the lumber section of HD, including putting the original stainless steel shelves back in there.


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

qbjolly said:


> umm...noobie? Not exactly. I've been smoking cigars for more than 10 years, I got semi-serious about it about 3 or 4 years ago, and have read posts and cigar reviews here and on other forums like Cigar Aficianado's for well over a year. I only recently became a member on this site specifically to share this project and get creative feedback.
> 
> I fully accept that I am NO expert and there are people here that have forgotten more about cigars than I will ever know.
> 
> And you are right. I re-read my OP and there is no mention of building shelves out of SC, but that's also partly b/c I'm not certain I will be building the shelves out of SC. There are several options out there, each one better than cedar fencing from the lumber section of HD, including putting the original stainless steel shelves back in there.


I wouldn't go with the wire shelves because I assume they're curved to hold wine bottles - which decreases the amount of useable shelf space you'd have. Would the laminated particle board work? You know, the white stuff used for shelves in kitchen cabinets and such?


----------



## qbjolly (Apr 20, 2012)

ten08 said:


> I wanted to add some examples of increasing the storage capacity. If you make the drawer walls a little higher, you may be able to fit another row or two of cigars per drawer. You may even be able to have a third drawer by using multiple smaller containers for your humidification media instead of one large container that takes the whole bottom third of the wineador. I have bought a similar model, and I plan to use cigar coffins (or some other small container) with KL, and place them at the back of the drawers.


Now, that's what I'm talking about...

One thing I've already noticed is that 1/2" wood is too wide. I think I need something thinner to add storage space. I was shying away from the empty boxes just b/c they look like sh#t if you try to cut them with a table saw. To much paper, backing, etc.

Higher side walls would help out as well. Thanks.

Also, I like your idea of multiple smaller containers. I'll have to see how little gel I can get away with. Obviously, the 16 pounds of gel I have in there now is enough to humidify a much larger unit.

Thus far, I have tried the 4 oz. clear plastic baby food containers, round and rectangular. I didn't need to drill the lid, I just used a hole punch. I'm using some of these in my 50ct humidors. Seem to have work well over the last two weeks.


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

qbjolly said:


> Now, that's what I'm talking about...
> 
> One thing I've already noticed is that 1/2" wood is too wide. I think I need something thinner to add storage space. I was shying away from the empty boxes just b/c they look like sh#t if you try to cut them with a table saw. To much paper, backing, etc.
> 
> ...


Maybe try those aquarium filter media bags from a pet store to hold beads? They're about $1 each and can hold more than you'd need for a small wine fridge and since they're just mesh bags they're quite flexible.


----------



## qbjolly (Apr 20, 2012)

jswaykos said:


> My honest opinion on the set up, in general, is that it's not worth the effort/money for the potential storage capacity. It appears that you'll get about 50 sticks in their comfortably, correct? Maybe 60-65. With the cooler, shelves-to-be, and humidification you're well over $100. You can a much larger, already assembled unit for the money. If you'd really like to go through with converting this particular wineador, I'd make the shelves/drawers as thin as possible to maximize space, and think about using kitty litter to save a few bucks. You won't need THAT much in this small of a wine fridge, so you'd probably be able to squeeze a few sticks on the bottom, too.


Over $100, not quite. $49 cooler, $6 for crystals (I bought 2 packs), $25 for PG, $1 for distilled water, run of the mill hygrometer $15, $2.05 for fencing. Totals $98.05.

You also have to consider:

I only needed one pack of crystals, subtract $3.

I certainly didn't need a half gallon of PG. I only used about 24oz of 50/50. which is only 12 oz of PG. Subtract at least $10.

Most, like me, already have a hygrometer of some sort. Subtract $15.

So this puts me around $70. $30 to play with to find better shelving options.


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

If you spend $6 on crystals, you still spent $6 whether or not you only needed $3 worth. You're subtracting money that you still spent for the purpose of putting together the humidor. So out of pocket, regardless of use, you're right at $100 and that's without shelves that you implied you were going to build. You ask for opinions but don't like them, and for that I guess I'm sorry?? This is a lot of work/money relative to the storage capacity you're getting out of it... in my opinion, which is what you solicited.


----------



## qbjolly (Apr 20, 2012)

Thank you, NomoMoMo, for the constructive criticism regarding the intial clarity of the post. I completely agree that I could have been more clear from the beginning. 

As far as outgrowing it...too late. The pictures show a little over half of my stash. So, immediately I'm thinking about maximizing my storage space. There have been some good ideas already that I will be exploring.


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

qbjolly said:


> Thank you, NomoMoMo, for the constructive criticism regarding the intial clarity of the post. I completely agree that I could have been more clear from the beginning.
> 
> As far as outgrowing it...too late. The pictures show a little over half of my stash. So, immediately I'm thinking about maximizing my storage space. There have been some good ideas already that I will be exploring.


Have you given thought to simply lining the entire thing in Spanish Cedar (or whatever else), and going with NO shelves? This would give you a buffer from rh swings, and you could just stack boxes on top of each other, or keep sticks separated in ziploc bags.


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

jswaykos said:


> and you could just stack boxes on top of each other.


This is along the lines of what I was thinking. Not using the boxes as drawers but as containers that could stack well and maximize the space you were using.

I do like ten08 contributions. Also could go a long way to maximizing your spacing.


----------



## qbjolly (Apr 20, 2012)

jswaykos said:


> If you spend $6 on crystals, you still spent $6 whether or not you only needed $3 worth. You're subtracting money that you still spent for the purpose of putting together the humidor. So out of pocket, regardless of use, you're right at $100 and that's without shelves that you implied you were going to build. You ask for opinions but don't like them, and for that I guess I'm sorry?? This is a lot of work/money relative to the storage capacity you're getting out of it... in my opinion, which is what you solicited.


You're absolutely right on several accounts in this post and the previous, however your statements have flaws as well.

1) I've spent nearly $100, but how does me spending $100 or $700 help anyone else in this forum out? I/we have identified ways to be more cost efficent for the next guy/gal should several factors pan out.

2) Since day 1, I have shared your concern that the capacity may not be worth the expense, but, for me personally, that's what this project is about. Why do you think I built the shelves from fencing to begin with? Why would I spend $20 on SC to build shelves for a winedor that is too small?

I'm offering up my dollars and sharing my experience with others who may be compelled to follow in my footsteps. Utlimately, I'd like to be able to say "yeah, go for it and here's how I did it (with the help of folks at puff.com)" or "no, it was a colosal waste of time and $. Here are some of the things I tried and failed miserably."

Either way, there are lessons to be learned by me and others on this forum.


----------



## qbjolly (Apr 20, 2012)

jswaykos said:


> Have you given thought to simply lining the entire thing in Spanish Cedar (or whatever else), and going with NO shelves? This would give you a buffer from rh swings, and you could just stack boxes on top of each other, or keep sticks separated in ziploc bags.


moderate consideration. I think that would drive the price well up. And back to a very good point that you made earlier, lack of storage space vs. cost of the project.


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

qbjolly said:


> moderate consideration. I think that would drive the price well up. And back to a very good point that you made earlier, lack of storage space vs. cost of the project.


If the boxes used for storage were made of spanish ceder the lining of it wouldn't be nec. Cheap alternative. if you did want to do any lining maybe the back panel.


----------



## qbjolly (Apr 20, 2012)

Big Bull said:


> This is along the lines of what I was thinking. Not using the boxes as drawers but as containers that could stack well and maximize the space you were using.
> 
> I do like ten08 contributions. Also could go a long way to maximizing your spacing.


My smoking buddy, who also purchased the same winecooler at the same time I did, is just stacking his boxes in there. He's losing out on some space simply b/c the the shape of the box creates unsuable space.....but he is very happy with his setup.

Excellent suggestions. I like where this is going. Thanks.


----------



## KaChong (Jan 1, 2012)

In the mean time, have you left your crystals in your humidor to see what RH they maintain in the longer term? I've found that glycol crystals sealed into a space can easily hit 85 RH if you don't cycle the air in 48hrs. With your cigars in a SC humidor, you have the opportunity to assess the consistency of your humidification methods in the longer term without risking your sticks. I strongly suggest removing the saw dust you put in the humidor. Not only will it infuse your humidor with possibly deleterious odors (plastics absorb smells), the strong smell of your red cedar will mask plastic odors that you might want to be able to detect. The best way to check if your humidor still smells of plastic is to clean it out of everything and leave the door shut for a couple days. Even better put the fridge in a warm area to accelerate the outgassing of your fridge interior. If you pull it open and it smells of 3M or Dupont, then you can know if you got the stink out. Keeping cigars for on the time scale of a year means you have to be extra picky about purging new plastic resin odors.


----------



## qbjolly (Apr 20, 2012)

KaChong said:


> In the mean time, have you left your crystals in your humidor to see what RH they maintain in the longer term? I've found that glycol crystals sealed into a space can easily hit 85 RH if you don't cycle the air in 48hrs. With your cigars in a SC humidor, you have the opportunity to assess the consistency of your humidification methods in the longer term without risking your sticks. I strongly suggest removing the saw dust you put in the humidor. Not only will it infuse your humidor with possibly deleterious odors (plastics absorb smells), the strong smell of your red cedar will mask plastic odors that you might want to be able to detect. The best way to check if your humidor still smells of plastic is to clean it out of everything and leave the door shut for a couple days. Even better put the fridge in a warm area to accelerate the outgassing of your fridge interior. If you pull it open and it smells of 3M or Dupont, then you can know if you got the stink out. Keeping cigars for on the time scale of a year means you have to be extra picky about purging new plastic resin odors.


Outstanding! Thanks for the advise!

The saw dust/shavings were removed shortly after the pictures. The shavings were in there for about 36 hrs. In my mind, they had served their purpose of removing the residual smell of plastic after Clorox/distilled water bath.

But.....I did leave the empty shelves in the winador with the crystals for the first RH/temp testing because of the absorption of the wood. My goal was to get a stable environment and go from there. I didn't even think about the masking effect they would have.

Re: crystals and RH testing, whew...loaded question.

The RH has been running consistent but based on the temp. When I had the wineador on, temp was between 62/63, Humidity was between 79%-81%. I initially attributed this to the absorption of the 50/50 by crystals, but after it stabalized for a period of time, I was left scratching my head. Of course, before trying to think through the problem, I immediately jumped on the internet and was quickly reminded that temperature has an effect on RH.

So I unplugged the wineador. The temperature came up to about 65 (temp of basement at the time), RH dropped to between 76-77%.

I'm still working on getting the temp stable at 70 degrees. I put it upstairs last night (room temp about 72), so we'll see what that does.


----------



## KaChong (Jan 1, 2012)

Wow, your RH is way too high. At 70% you'll get some soggy last third smoking on your sticks. I suspect around 80% and you're getting into moldy cigar range. A temp of 62 isn't too bad. A friend of mine just came back from his Cuban cigar tour and he said that a lot of smokes were being kept in cellars at around 60F temperature conditions. I don't think 70F is necessarily a poor temperature. It's a convenient one though given that it's desired for room temperature of humans. I think you should try things one at a time. If your house isn't too warm, leave the fridge off and let the RH stabilize. If that works out at room temp then see how your refrigeration works.

I'd be careful with running refrigeration with such a high RH. You're likely to get condensation on your cooling elements which will drip down somewhere and make a moldy puddle right where you don't want it.


----------



## Rays98GoVols (Sep 22, 2008)

jswaykos said:


> I wouldn't go with the wire shelves because I assume they're curved to hold wine bottles - which decreases the amount of useable shelf space you'd have. Would the laminated particle board work? You know, the white stuff used for shelves in kitchen cabinets and such?


Okay here is some constructive information....

First I am a professional Cabinet Maker. I've built my own Humidor (in my gallery).

Second you say that your cigars will not get ruined in the ten minutes it took to set up and take the pictures. I do not believe that your cigars were removed ten minutes after you took the pictures. If they are still there after a day, they are already damaged and on there way to being ruined.

Third DO NOT use particle board, it is full of nasty glues, toxins, and aromas.

The used cigar box is the way to go. they are cheap, SC, and will maximize your space. I started with a small desktop (50 count) because that 'would be plenty'. I now have a Humidor that could easily hold 3500, and I'm approaching 1,000 cigars.

Kitty litter (from Petsmart) is the way to go. It is cheaper that your current formula at about $16 for 8 lbs, which would be a lifetime supply with your winador.

Lastly, if you do swap out the Cedar for SC, do not make the shelves 3/4" thick. You are not supporting any kind of weight and 1/4" (like that used in cigar boxes) would easily hold your cigars.


----------



## smokestackcigar (Nov 3, 2011)

falconman515: Don't be an AS*!HOLE! My son has Down Syndrome and by posting this, you're more of a "retard" than he is. I'd appreciate you deleting it.


----------



## qbjolly (Apr 20, 2012)

Sorry for the delay, but I've had several issues to work through. Mainly due to so many variables to try to control all at once. I'll start where I left off.

First, temp/humidity issue. I moved it upstairs, then downstairs, then back upstairs...then I bought a new hygrometer...TA-DA!!! Even down stairs at 64 degree, the humidity has been 70% every time I've checked it over the last 4 days. (Of course, yesterday, I replaced the battery in my old hygrometer, re-calibrated, and it's reading 70% too. Oh, well.)









While purchasing my new hygrometer, I asked if they sold their old cigar boxes. They said no....we just give them away. He walked me to the back room and allowed me to rumage through the empty boxes. Behold, I found a Rocky Patel Edge 100ct box, mostly SC, no paper. So, based on my original design but with thinner wood and higher walls, I built new shelves. Capacity on the two shelves alone is right at 100 robustos or toros. (That's actually 3 rows of 1932's robustos in back.)















Ok, so lets recap:

Goal of Wineador (desktop 100 to 150 ct) under $100, while I spent a little more than that, here's how you do it for less.

1) keep an eye out for a 6-bottle wine cooler on sale. Found mine for $49 at Home Depot. Amazon has a couple between $60-$75.
2) "drymistat" crystals on ebay. $4. One pack is PLENTY!!!! I still have a pack and a half left after giving some to my neighbor and making way too much for this size wineador.
3) home brew 50/50, cigar juice, whatever. $10. Obviously, I over did it on this too. Half a gallon of PG should last me a few decades. 
4) hygrometer $15. 
5) shelves...the cigar box was free, but your local shop may not be as generous. Whatever you save on the winecooler, you could spend ordering SC.

I appreciate all the tremendous suggestions and will keep them in mind if I run into issues and want to change up my current setup.


----------



## qbjolly (Apr 20, 2012)

Rays98GoVols said:


> Okay here is some constructive information....
> 
> First I am a professional Cabinet Maker. I've built my own Humidor (in my gallery).
> 
> ...


You are correct. My cigars were not remove 10 minutes after I took the pictures. They were removed immediately and put back in there respective humidors. I still had 50/50 being absorbed by the crystals. Who knows what the humidity was in there? Temp was still around 62 degrees. I've had no issues from the Brickhouse, Diesel UHC, Padilla Miami OP, Signature 1932, Carrillo Club 52 Maduro, LX2, LHC OF, RP Sungrown, or Perdomo Champaign Noir I've had since I posted those pics and their brief exposure.

Respectfully, I could care less whether you believe my cigars were in there 10 minutes or 10 days, I appreciated the constructive thoughts you posted.


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)




----------

